# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Artec AR-64 γνώμες σχόλια

## athenaum

Έχω τοποθετήσει το σύστημα Artec AR-64 με 39 ενσύρματες ζώνες ,16 στις φυσικές του διεπαφές και τις υπόλοιπες 23 με BUS +4 ασύρματες. Σύνολο 43. Υπάρχουν στον παρακείμενο χώρο, 10 μέτρα μόλις μακρύτερα, σε χωριστό partition ασύρματα:  1 ραντάρ, ι παγίδα 1 ανιχνευτής θραύσης και 1 ανιχνευτής καπνού. Το σύστημα ειναι χωρισμένο σε 3 partition με 1 πληκτρολόγιο ,8 τηλεκοντρόλ ,3 για κάθε partition . Ο χρόνος εισόδου είναι μηδέν.To pgm ειναι αφιερωμένο στο κλείδωμα των ρολών στην  όπλιση.
Το σύστημα λειτουργεί άψογα κοντά 1 χρόνο τώρα αλλά μου προέκυψαν τα εξής ερωτήματα στη συνέχεια...
Αν μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο: 
1. Να ελέγξουμε με το ίδιο τηλεκοντρόλ της Focus ,πανω από 1 partition
2. Να ακροαστούμε το χώρο, μέσω του μικροφώνου του συστήματος από το τηλέφωνο, για παραπάνω από 1 λεπτό
3.Να έχουμε οπτική ένδειξη οπλισμού στις σειρήνες, κατά την όπλιση ή την αφόπλιση 

ΥΓ .Το σύστημα  και τα περιφερειακά επιλέχθηκαν αυστηρά _με βάση 1)το κόστος_ ,2)Τις εγγύησεις, 3) Το μέγεθος του κατασκευαστη, και 4) την αξιοπιστία της αντιπροσωπείας.
 Επειδή υπήρχε συγκεκριμένο ιδιαίτερα χαμηλό  budget και προσανατολισμός του πελατη  για ενσύρματες και μόνο ζώνες ,που θα εμφανίζονταν αναλυτικά στην οθονη και τηλεφωνητή στα Ελληνικά και τηλεκοντρολ. 
Η αποθήκη με τα ασύρματα (3ο partition), προέκυψε αργότερα  η αγορά της.
Η τελευταία διευκρινηση για να  τυχουμε  απαντήσεων αντι για  κρίσεις  και επικρίσεις ότι τα Αμερικανικά ή τα Ισραηλιτικά είναι καλυτέρα απο τα Κινέζικα κλπ κλπ

----------

Nightkeeper (02-10-16)

----------


## athenaum

Μεταφορα σε αλλο θεμα

----------


## aktis

τι εννοεις οτι έφτιαξες 3 partition με τον AR-64 , εννοεις οτι καλωδίωσες τα περιφερειακά σου σε 2 3 πλακέτες επέκτασης ; 

Ο AR-64 δεν έχει partition , , τουλάχιστον απο οτι διαβασα στις οδηγίες  (της μεγαλύτερης αντιπροσωπείας όπως λες αλλού  ...     )    ,
 εχει ενα ταπεινο arm , disarm , stay

Και μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό γιατι συνήθως τα σπίτια στην Κίνα είναι μικρά διαμερισματάκια ... Ενας πλούσιος με μεγάλο σπίτι στην Κίνα  μπορει να δώσει λιγο παραπάνω λεφτά και 
να πάρει εναν συναγερμο ευρωπαικών η αμερικανικων προδιαγραφων που εχουν πολλα partition 

Βέβαια στα ελληνικά διαφημιστικά  λένε "αμφίδρομες ... " επαφές ( που δεν έχουν .... παρα μόνο στην σειρήνα  και σε πληκτρολόγια ίσως ,  τουλαχιστον αυτο που αγγλικα λέγεται two way RF communication   ) ...
μπορει να ειναι ετσι  και τα 4 partition που διαφημίζει αλλά δεν λέει στις οδηγίες ;

οσο για τον AR-7550 , ειναι καινούριο μοντελλο ; Ο εισαγωγέας αναφέρει τον 7540 ...
Από συναγερμο όμως που δεν διαθέτει password στις ρυθμίσεις IP για το κεντρο λήψης σημάτων δεν θα περίμενα και πολλά .... 
Ακόμα και απο τις καλύτερες μάρκες πάντως περιμένω να περάσουν τις παιδικές ασθένειες και μετα αγοράζω

----------


## athenaum

Αγαπητέ Χρήστο εννοώ ότι μέσα από το πρόγραμμα του συναγερμού κατέταξα τις ζώνες στα partition 1-2-3
H Artion από όσο ξέρω έχει το μεγαλύτερο όγκο πωλήσεων αλλά και Service για το Εργοστάσιο αυτό στην Ελλάδα ,πέρα από το ότι το μοντέλο αυτό ΑR-64 πωλείται κάτ. αποκλειστικότητα από αυτούς
Δεν ξέρω σε τι σπίτια ζουν οι Κινέζοι και αν της πατρίδας μας είναι καλυτέρα, αλλά δεν αφορά τη συζήτηση αυτή.
Η συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση που αναφέρω λειτουργεί σε μεζονέτα  με παρακείμενη αποθήκη στην Αθήνα 
Πολλές χιλιάδες σπίτια και επιχειρήσεις στην Ελλάδα έχουν συστήματα της Focus μια και είναι στις πρώτες θέσεις σε πωλήσεις τα 3 τελευταία χρόνια.
To συγκεκριμένο εργοστάσιο έχει τεράστιο όγκο πωλήσεων παγκοσμίως και δεν υπολείπεται σε πωλήσεις άλλων καθιερωμένων οίκων του δυτικού κόσμου που επίσης βέβαια κατασκευάζουν στην Κίνα 
Θεωρώ ότι αξίζει σχολιασμού μια συσκευή με τόσο όγκο πωλήσεων από αυτό το φόρουμ για να αναδειχθούν προτερήματα και ελαττώματα .
Θα ήταν χρήσιμο ακόμη νομίζω ,η σύγκριση του συστήματος με αντίστοιχα παραδοσιακά επώνυμα ή αλλά προϊόντα αιχμής

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aktis

Τελικά εχει partition o meiantech ή όχι  :Smile:  ;
Οταν λέμε partition εννοουμε να έχεις μια μαιζονέτα πχ
και να μπορεις να ανοιγοκλείνεις ξεχωριστά τον 
συναγερμο για το γκαραζ , το ισογειο ή τον 1ο όροφο ...

Αν NAI  , σε ποιά σελίδα των οδηγιών το λέει και δεν μπορω εγω  να το βρώ ;

H είναι σαν τις επαφές που η "αντιπροσωπεία  " της βάφτισε αμφίδρομες , 
χωρις να το ξέρει  ουτε ο κατασκευαστής αυτό ;
( O κατασκευαστής αναφέρει μερικα πληκτρολόγια και την σειρήνα μονο σαν two way ,
αλλά εμείς εδω μεταφράζουμε όπως μας συμφέρει ...
  και το δημοσιευουμε και στο security report ....   
 αφου πληρώνει  ο  "αντιπροσωπος " τι να κάνουμε , να του πουμε οτι λέει ψέματα ;  )

http://www.meiantech.com/en/Product/9743522018.html
http://www.meiantech.com/en/Product/9528613941.html

----------


## athenaum

> Τελικά εχει partition o meiantech ή όχι  ;
> Οταν λέμε partition εννοουμε να έχεις μια μαιζονέτα πχ
> και να μπορεις να ανοιγοκλείνεις ξεχωριστά τον 
> συναγερμο για το γκαραζ , το ισογειο ή τον 1ο όροφο ...
> 
> Αν NAI  , σε ποιά σελίδα των οδηγιών το λέει και δεν μπορω εγω  να το βρώ ;
> 
> H είναι σαν τις επαφές που η "αντιπροσωπεία  " της βάφτισε αμφίδρομες , 
> χωρις να το ξέρει  ουτε ο κατασκευαστής αυτό ;
> ...



Καλησπερα Χρηστο και χρονια πολλα
Απο το εγχειριδιο εγκαταστασης του ΑR 64 σου παραθετω   σελιδα 17-18
7. ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ
1] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
2] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
3] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
4] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΦΩΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
5] ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΟΠΛΙΣΗ
6] ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗ
1) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΟΠΛΙΣΗ 1
2) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΟΠΛΙΣΗ 2
3) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΟΠΛΙΣΗ 3
4) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΟΠΛΙΣΗ 4
1) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗ 1
2) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗ 2
3) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗ 3
4) ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗ 4
1] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκουν οι ενσύρματες - ασύρματες ζώνες (1-40).
Επιλέγουμε αριθμό ζώνης, και πατώντας * επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
2] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει το κάθε πληκτρολόγιο (1- :Cool: . Επιλέγουμε
αριθμό πληκτρολογίου, και πατώντας * επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
3] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει ο κάθε τηλεφωνικός αριθμός του
τηλεφωνητή (1- :Cool: . Επιλέγουμε αριθμό τηλεφώνου του τηλεφωνητή, και πατώντας *
επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
4] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΦΩΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει το κάθε μικρόφωνο (1-6). Επιλέγουμε
αριθμό μικροφώνου, και πατώντας * επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
5] ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΟΠΛΙΣΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε τις ημέρες και ώρες που θέλουμε ο πίνακας να κάνει αυτόματη όπλιση.
Επιλέγουμε αυτόματη όπλιση 1,2,3,4, εισάγουμε την ώρα που θέλουμε, πατάμε ΟΚ,
πατάμε * και επιλέγουμε τις ημέρες της εβδομάδας (0-6) που θα κάνει αυτόματη όπλιση
(0=Κυριακή, 6=Σάββατο) Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ και στη συνέχεια επιλέγουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα
ανήκει η αυτόματη όπλιση.
6] ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε τις ημέρες και ώρες που θέλουμε ο πίνακας να κάνει αυτόματη
αφόπλιση. Επιλέγουμε αυτόματη αφόπλιση 1,2,3,4, εισάγουμε την ώρα που θέλουμε,
πατάμε ΟΚ, πατάμε * και επιλέγουμε τις ημέρες της εβδομάδας (0-6) που θα κάνει
αυτόματη αφόπλιση (0=Κυριακή, 6=Σάββατο) Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ και στη συνέχεια επιλέγουμε
σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει η αυτόματη αφόπλιση.


Ο πίνακας αυτός ειναι ο μικρότερος της σειράς της Focus με μόλις 4 partition περιοχές και 4 πληκτρολόγια  ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα και 8 τηλεκοντρόλ .Ο ασύρματος δεκτής είναι ενσωματωμενος στην μητρική. Περισσότερα στους εισαγωγείς ή την κεντρική αντιπροσωπεια .

Καλή χρονιά ,με νέα ακόμη πιο σπουδαία, πιο αξιόπιστα  και  ακόμη  πιο χαμηλής τιμής προϊόντα. 

http://www.meiantech.com/en/Product/video/ 

http://www.meiantech.com/en/Product/0319623134.html

----------


## JON567

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά

Για την ερώτηση 3
Μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα χρονοδιακόπτη 12v με ρελε στην έξοδο της σειρήνας του πίνακα
Και να έχουμε χρονοκαθηστερηση 10 δευτερα στη σειρήνα  και ταυτόχρονα να  αναβη ενα
Strobe light

Και προγραμματιζουμε το κεντρο

ΛΟΙΠΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ
1) ΤΟΝΟΣ ΟΠΛΙΣΗΣ/ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗΣ
Επιλέγουμε εάν θα έχουμε ηχητική Ένδειξη στη
Σειρήνα για όπλιση / αφόπλιση από το Τ/Χ.
Επιλέγουμε 1 για ανενεργό , 2 για ενεργό.

Όλα τα παραπάνω εάν δεν θέλουμε να ηχεί η σειρήνα στη όπλιση  αλλιώς κάνουμε μόνο την
Ρύθμιση στο κέντρο

----------


## vasilllis

αντιπροσωπο και φτηνα ακουω αλλα τα   site ειναι απο την κινα.

----------


## aktis

Στέλιο , τελικά ,  μπορεις ή όχι , απο το πληκτρολογιο του β ορόφου να οπλίσεις ή να αφοπλίσεις πχ  το πληκτρολόγιο - χώρο του γκαραζ ( άλλο partition ) ; 
( manually , οχι με το ημερολόγιο που λενε οι οδηγίες , πες μου που το λέει αυτο ... να παραδεχθω οτι εχει partition ...  ) 
Μπορείς να βαλεις ενα λίνκ απο το manual του κατασκευαστη ( όχι μετάφραση ) ;

Αν κατάλαβα καλά εχεις πχ 3  " κινέζικα partition " και ο κάθε χρήστης κουβαλάει 3 τηλεκοντρολ για να οπλίζει και να αφοπλίζει manually το κάθε partition  (ξεχωριστα ) ;
και πώς ξεχωρίζει τα τηλεκοντρολ , εχεις βαλει νουμερακι  αυτοκόλλητο 1 2 3 ;

Και μιας και στα 29 post που έχεις κάνει όλα σχεδόν  εχουν σχέση με  promo για τα προιόντα της συγκεκριμένης εισαγωγικής εταιρίας  ,
 δεν τους λές να μην μεταφράζουν "αμφίδρομες"  τις  ασύρματες επαφές που καταλαβαίνει ο συναγερμός σε μία ώρα οτι χαλάσανε ;
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να λένε ψεματα , να μεταφράσουν απλά αυτο που λέει ο κατασκευαστής χωρις σάλτσες  , ασε που μπορει να τους κανει κανένας
 και μηνυση για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση

Το εργοστάσιο ( meiantech - focus  ) δεν υπολέιπεται σε πωλήσεις που λες , απλά υπολείπεται σε ποιότητα

----------


## athenaum

> Στέλιο , τελικά ,  μπορεις ή όχι , απο το πληκτρολογιο του β ορόφου να οπλίσεις ή να αφοπλίσεις πχ  το πληκτρολόγιο - χώρο του γκαραζ ( άλλο partition ) ; 
> ( manually , οχι με το ημερολόγιο που λενε οι οδηγίες , πες μου που το λέει αυτο ... να παραδεχθω οτι εχει partition ...  ) 
> Μπορείς να βαλεις ενα λίνκ απο το manual του κατασκευαστη ( όχι μετάφραση ) ;
> 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά εχεις πχ 3  " κινέζικα partition " και ο κάθε χρήστης κουβαλάει 3 τηλεκοντρολ για να οπλίζει και να αφοπλίζει manually το κάθε partition  (ξεχωριστα ) ;
> και πώς ξεχωρίζει τα τηλεκοντρολ , εχεις βαλει νουμερακι  αυτοκόλλητο 1 2 3 ;
> 
> Και μιας και στα 29 post που έχεις κάνει όλα σχεδόν  εχουν σχέση με  promo για τα προιόντα της συγκεκριμένης εισαγωγικής εταιρίας  ,
>  δεν τους λές να μην μεταφράζουν "αμφίδρομες"  τις  ασύρματες επαφές που καταλαβαίνει ο συναγερμός σε μία ώρα οτι χαλάσανε ;
> ...



Χρήστο γεια σου .
Με συγχωρείς που χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν τον συναγερμό και που αγοράζω από συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα.
Και βέβαια υπάρχουν πολλά καλύτερα συστήματα , με μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία ,πολύ περισσότερες δυνατότητες από το συγκεκριμένο , αλλά όχι όμως στην τιμή αυτή.
Η επιλογή   του ΑR-64 Focus έγινε με βάση :
1.Το κόστος πρωταρχικά του συστήματος .
2.Τις δυνατότητες του συστήματος σε σχέση με την τιμή του.
3.Τις πιστοποιήσεις του κατασκευαστή και το μέγεθος του στην Ελληνική και διεθνή αγορά .
4.Την αξιοπιστία και το μέγεθος του εισαγωγέα(οικονομική ευρωστία ,αριθμό τεχνικού προσωπικού, τεχνογνωσία, συνέπεια, στοκ ,
5.Την τεχνική υποστήριξη εγκαταστάτη την εκπαίδευση  και την συνεχή επιμόρφωση
6.Την εγγύηση και την διαθεσιμότητα των υλικών.
 Όταν ο πελάτης έχει τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσει παραπάνω ,
και βέβαια θα τοποθετούσαμε ένα συστημα
Paradox ή ΙΝΙΜ ή DCS ή HOMEYWLL ή tecnoalarm, rft, κλπ.
 εφ όσον υπάρχει πίσω από το προϊόν μια στιβαρή αντιπροσωπεία που με διασφαλισμένη τη συνέχεια της,
με  ικανό αριθμό έμπειρου προσωπικού για την τεχνική υποστήριξη των προϊόντων
και μεγάλη εγκατεστημένη βάση του προϊόντος
προκειμένου ο καταναλωτής να έχει άνεση επιλογής εγκαταστάτη.  
Φιλικά Στελιος

----------


## aktis

Στέλιο , καλησπέρα . Εκανα μια ερώτηση απλώς για τα partition , επειδη δεν αναφέρεται στις οδηγίες , μπορει ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ ,  αυτο σε ρώτησα  
μην το παίρνεις προσωπικα , απλώς ειπα ( αλλού ) οτι ο συναγερμός εχει χάλια ασύρματα και ( εδω ) οτι στην ουσία δεν εχει partition 
Αυτο είπα και εσυ αρχισες τις διαφημίσεις 

Εγώ κατάλαβα οτι δεν μπορεις να αφοπλίσεις ενα partition  παρα μόνο απο το ημερολόγιο , και το τηλεκοντρολ ,  λάθος κατάλαβα ;
Αυτο κατάλαβα , αυτό είπα ... τοσοι τεχνικοι που λές δεν μπορουν να το γραψουν στην μετάφραση αμα το υποστηρίζει και πρέπει να 
ρωτάμε τους αγοραστες για να το βρούμε; 
500 μηνύματα σε αυτο το φόρουμ δεν νομίζω να αφήνουν υπόνοιες οτι δεν σέβομαι τους συνομιλητές μου ή οτι προωθω συγκεκριμένα προιόντα 
Εσυ αν θέλεις απάντησε σε παρακαλώ σε αυτο που που ρώτησα 
Φιλικα Χρήστος

Τα 1..6 μονο για διαφήμιση μπορω να τα εκλάβω ... και μάλιστα κακή παραπληροφόρηση 
και αν ημουν συντονιστης  θα τα έσβηνα ...

----------


## athenaum

Από το εγχειρίδιο του συναγερμού σου παραθέτω την επιλογή 7 που αναφέρεται στα partition (περιοχές)
             7. βΙΚΑΙβ¦ΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥβ¦Ν ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ
1] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ Ζβ¦ΝΗΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
 Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκουν οι ενσύρματες - ασύρματες ζώνες (1-40). Επιλέγουμε αριθμό ζώνης, και πατώντας * επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
 2] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει το κάθε πληκτρολόγιο (1- :Cool: . Επιλέγουμε αριθμό πληκτρολογίου, και πατώντας * επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
3] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦβ¦ΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
 Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει ο κάθε τηλεφωνικός αριθμός του τηλεφωνητή (1- :Cool: . Επιλέγουμε αριθμό τηλεφώνου του τηλεφωνητή, και πατώντας * επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
 4] ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΦβ¦ΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει το κάθε μικρόφωνο (1-6). Επιλέγουμε αριθμό μικροφώνου, και πατώντας * επιλέγουμε Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ για κάθε περιοχή.
5] ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΟΠΛΙΣΗ
Προγραμματίζουμε τις ημέρες και ώρες που θέλουμε ο πίνακας να κάνει αυτόματη όπλιση. Επιλέγουμε αυτόματη όπλιση 1,2,3,4, εισάγουμε την ώρα που θέλουμε, πατάμε ΟΚ, πατάμε * και επιλέγουμε τις ημέρες της εβδομάδας (0-6) που θα κάνει αυτόματη όπλιση (0=Κυριακή, 6=Σάββατο) Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ και στη συνέχεια επιλέγουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει η αυτόματη όπλιση.
 6] ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΦΟΠΛΙΣΗ Προγραμματίζουμε τις ημέρες και ώρες που θέλουμε ο πίνακας να κάνει αυτόματη αφόπλιση. Επιλέγουμε αυτόματη αφόπλιση 1,2,3,4, εισάγουμε την ώρα που θέλουμε, πατάμε ΟΚ, πατάμε * και επιλέγουμε τις ημέρες της εβδομάδας (0-6) που θα κάνει αυτόματη αφόπλιση (0=Κυριακή, 6=Σάββατο) Υ=ΝΑΙ, Ν=ΟΧΙ και στη συνέχεια επιλέγουμε σε ποια περιοχή θα ανήκει η αυτόματη αφόπλιση.

Φιλικά Στελιος

----------


## athenaum

> Στέλιο , καλησπέρα . Εκανα μια ερώτηση απλώς για τα partition , επειδη δεν αναφέρεται στις οδηγίες , μπορει ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ ,  αυτο σε ρώτησα  
> μην το παίρνεις προσωπικα , απλώς ειπα ( αλλού ) οτι ο συναγερμός εχει χάλια ασύρματα και ( εδω ) οτι στην ουσία δεν εχει partition 
> Αυτο είπα και εσυ αρχισες τις διαφημίσεις 
> 
> Εγώ κατάλαβα οτι δεν μπορεις να αφοπλίσεις ενα partition  παρα μόνο απο το ημερολόγιο , και το τηλεκοντρολ ,  λάθος κατάλαβα ;
> Αυτο κατάλαβα , αυτό είπα ... τοσοι τεχνικοι που λές δεν μπορουν να το γραψουν στην μετάφραση αμα το υποστηρίζει και πρέπει να 
> ρωτάμε τους αγοραστες για να το βρούμε; 
> 500 μηνύματα σε αυτο το φόρουμ δεν νομίζω να αφήνουν υπόνοιες οτι δεν σέβομαι τους συνομιλητές μου ή οτι προωθω συγκεκριμένα προιόντα 
> Εσυ αν θέλεις απάντησε σε παρακαλώ σε αυτο που που ρώτησα 
> ...



Χρήστο Παρακάτω επισυνάπτω τα partition που ζήτησες .
 Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως το ύφος της κριτικής σου .
Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να αναφερθώ στο φόρουμ αυτό σε οποίο σύστημα θέλω ,μπορώ να αγοράζω από οπού θεωρώ καλύτερα σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια τα δικά μου ,όπως τα παρέθεσα.
Δεν υποδεικνύω σε κανένα τι θα αγοράσει και από που και δεν είμαι διαφημιστής κανενός. Άπλα προσπάθησα να ανοίξω μια συζήτηση με ανθρώπους ,που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το σύστημα. 
Αν δεν σου αρέσει ο συγκεκριμένος κατασκευαστής δεκτό. Άφησε  σε οποίους τον χρησιμοποιούν να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις .
Ακόμη δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τη ιστορικότητα του κάθε συνφορουμιστα άλλα αυτό δεν επιτρέπει σε κανένα να προσβάλει την αξιοπρέπεια του κάθε ενός μας.
 Αν έχεις θέμα με την συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση δεν είμαι ο αρμόδιος να το λύσω και δεν άφορα τη δίκη μου ανάρτηση. 
Τέλος δεν είναι κομψό  νομίζω να απευθύνεσαι στην  προστακτική ή σε διαιτησία. 
Υπάρχει και η ομορφιά του διαλόγου.
Σ ευχαριστώ

----------


## stam1982

Αγαπητε Στελιο ας μην θεοποιουμε ενα συστημα και μια αντιπροσωπεια που και τα δυο εχουν ακομα να αποδειξουν πολλα πραγματα.Υπαρχουν στο χωρο μας αντιπροσωποι με πολλα χρονια παρουσιας και παρεχουν υπηρεσιες σε παρα πολυ καλο επιπεδο.Οι συγκεκριμενοι και τα μηχανηματα που εισαγουν εχουν παρα πολυ δρομο ακομα μπροστα τους για να κανουμε διθυρραμβικα σχολια.

----------


## athenaum

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά
> 
> Για την ερώτηση 3
> Μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα χρονοδιακόπτη 12v με ρελε στην έξοδο της σειρήνας του πίνακα
> Και να έχουμε χρονοκαθηστερηση 10 δευτερα στη σειρήνα  και ταυτόχρονα να  αναβη ενα
> Strobe light
> 
> Και προγραμματιζουμε το κεντρο
> 
> ...



Σ ευχαριστώ Κώστα 
 Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα έχουμε μια καθυστέρηση στη σειρήνα 10" που στο μεταξύ θα πάρουμε την φωτεινή ένδειξη οπλισμού  αφοπλισμού , Η σειρηνα δεν θα προλάβει να ηχήσει απλα

----------


## athenaum

> Αγαπητε Στελιο ας μην θεοποιουμε ενα συστημα και μια αντιπροσωπεια που και τα δυο εχουν ακομα να αποδειξουν πολλα πραγματα.Υπαρχουν στο χωρο μας αντιπροσωποι με πολλα χρονια παρουσιας και παρεχουν υπηρεσιες σε παρα πολυ καλο επιπεδο.Οι συγκεκριμενοι και τα μηχανηματα που εισαγουν εχουν παρα πολυ δρομο ακομα μπροστα τους για να κανουμε διθυρραμβικα σχολια.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Σταμάτη .Ο χρόνος είναι ο μέγας κριτής όλων σαφέστατα. 
Μια επιτυχία ενός προϊόντος  για ένα δυο χρόνια δεν προδικάζει κάτι,ούτε και η πρώτευση  μιας επιχείρησης που δεν έχει καλά καλά κλείσει 10 ετια νομίζω.
 Αποτελούν όμως θετικές ενδείξεις ,μια που αποδείχθηκε ότι είχαν σωστή στόχευση. Αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα σε επιχειρήσεις τεχνολογίας  με συνεχή αναζήτηση σε νέες τεχνολογίες και προϊόντα απογειώνονται,
 ενώ ακολουθώντας τη σταθερότητα  του κλασικού συρρικνωνονται.
 πχ που ήταν πριν 10 χρόνια η nokia και που η HUAWEI ή που ήταν πριν 10 χρόνια η Avtech  και που η Hikvision για να μην αναφερθούμε σε Ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις.
Φιλικά Στελιος

----------


## stam1982

Μην ξεχνας οτι πολλα κινεζικα προιοντα ειναι αντιγραφα αμερικανικων, ευρωπαικων κλπ χαμηλοτερης ποιοτητας γι αυτο και τοσο χαμηλη τιμη.

----------


## aktis

Μπορώ απο το πληκτρολόγιο - partition 1 του  ορόφου πχ να αφοπλίσω το partition 2 του garage ; τι μου διαβαζεις τι λεει το manual ;
Μια απλή ερώτηση έκανα ...
Το manual λέει ΟΧΙ ...  συμφωνούμε ; Αρα εγω λέω οτι έχει κινεζοpartition   , εσυ πες οτι ειναι ο καλύτερος 
Αφοπλίζει μόνο με ημερολόγιο και μόνο με τηλεκοντρολ . Σωστα ;

----------


## aktis

Αγαπητέ Στέλιο μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά , αν θελεις σου ειπα να απαντησεις στην απορία μου 
μιας και συζητούμε εδω ,οπως λες , αν κατάλαβες προστακτική , συγγνωμη

Μπορώ λοιπόν  απο το πληκτρολόγιο - partition 1 του  ορόφου πχ να αφοπλίσω το partition 2 του garage ;
 τι μου διαβαζεις ξανα και ξανα τι λεει το manual ;
Μια απλή ερώτηση έκανα ...
Το manual λέει ΟΧΙ ...  Σωστα ; συμφωνούμε ; Αρα εγω λέω οτι έχει κινεζοpartition   , εσυ πες οτι ειναι ο καλύτερος . ΟΚ
Αφοπλίζει άλλο partition απο αυτο που ειμαι , μόνο με ημερολόγιο και μόνο με τηλεκοντρολ . Σωστα ;
Μίλησα για το θεμα με τα partition  ( και αλλoύ για τα two way ... ) , δεν μιλάω για τον εισαγωγέα που λες εσυ ...


Και μιας και επιμένεις για ποιότητα ...
1  τι θα γίνει αμα ο κλέφτης βραχυκυκλώσει το bus ;
( θα βγάλει μηνυμα στην οθόνη ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ BUS , δεν νομίζω  )
2. Τι θα γίνει αμα τζαμάρει τα ασύρματα ; ( θα πει ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΗ ;, δεν νομίζω  ) 
3  Τι θα γίνει αν κόψει τον ΟΤΕ ; ( θα επικοινωνήσει με εναλλακτικο τροπο  επικοινωνίας ή πρεπει να αγοράσεις περιφερειακό αλλου κατασκευαστη ; )
4 Εχει καμμία πιστοποιηση συναγερμών εκτος απο CE που έχουν όλες οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ;

Οσο για τις μεγάλες πωλήσεις που κάνει ενα προιόν , δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι σημάδι επιτυχίας απέναντι σε άλλα που πουλάνε λιγότερο 
το παρακάτω εχει και αυτο CE και τρελλές πωλήσεις , ο δε εισαγωγέας του πηγαίνει στα καταστηματα του με ελικόπτερο 
και άνοιξε μαγαζια στη Κύπρο και τη Βουλγαρία 
Τοσο καλά πανε οι πωλήσεις 

http://www.e-jumbo.gr/home-pet-shop/...inisis_271909/

Φιλικά 
Χρήστος

( δεν με αφηνε να κανω edit το προηγούμενο , γι αυτο το ξαναεγραψα ....)

----------


## panosven

Πολλα τα περιφερειακα στην τιμη πλακετας και πληκτρολογιου κολλησανε.Σιγα τις διαφορες σε χονδρικη τιμη που εχουν με τα επωνυμα.Εχει πιστοποιηση επιπεδου ασφαλειας με τα ευρωπαικα προτυπα ΕΝ50131 GRADE CLASS.Πολoi επωνυμοι εχουν και απο γαλλικα nf2ap (caddx) προτυπα πιστοποιηση που για να παρουν πιστοποιηση πληρωνουν τριολασια ποσσα απο αυτα των αγγλικων προτυπων.Αν ειναι να πας καθε λιγο εσυ τι θα σου μεινει στο τελος.Απλα δεν ειναι καμερες ειναι συνεγερμος και μπορει ο εγκαταστατης να εκτεθει.

----------


## athenaum

> Αγαπητέ Στέλιο μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά , αν θελεις σου ειπα να απαντησεις στην απορία μου 
> μιας και συζητούμε εδω ,οπως λες , αν κατάλαβες προστακτική , συγγνωμη
> 
> Μπορώ λοιπόν  απο το πληκτρολόγιο - partition 1 του  ορόφου πχ να αφοπλίσω το partition 2 του garage ;
>  τι μου διαβαζεις ξανα και ξανα τι λεει το manual ;
> Μια απλή ερώτηση έκανα ...
> Το manual λέει ΟΧΙ ...  Σωστα ; συμφωνούμε ; Αρα εγω λέω οτι έχει κινεζοpartition   , εσυ πες οτι ειναι ο καλύτερος . ΟΚ
> Αφοπλίζει άλλο partition απο αυτο που ειμαι , μόνο με ημερολόγιο και μόνο με τηλεκοντρολ . Σωστα ;
> Μίλησα για το θεμα με τα partition  ( και αλλoύ για τα two way ... ) , δεν μιλάω για τον εισαγωγέα που λες εσυ ...
> ...



Και μιας και επιμένεις για ποιότητα ...
1 τι θα γίνει αμα ο κλέφτης βραχυκυκλώσει το bus ; Θα δώσει βεβαία απώλεια ζωνών Άλλα αν έχει αφήσει ο εγκαταστάτης τον κλέφτη να φτάσει στο καλώδιο τι συζητάμε
( θα βγάλει μηνυμα στην οθόνη ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ BUS , δεν νομίζω )
2. Τι θα γίνει αμα τζαμάρει τα ασύρματα ; ( θα πει ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΗ ;, δεν νομίζω ) Θα δώσει βεβαία απώλεια ζωνών
3 Τι θα γίνει αν κόψει τον ΟΤΕ ; ( θα επικοινωνήσει με εναλλακτικο τροπο επικοινωνίας ή πρεπει να αγοράσεις περιφερειακό αλλου κατασκευαστη ; )   
Ο πινάκας εννοείτε οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενος με gprs  Άλλα αν έχει αφήσει ο εγκαταστάτης τον τον οτε ως κυριο και το gprs ως εναλακτικο για ποια εποχη και τι εγκαταστατη συζηταμε  τι συζητάμε Βεβαια καποιοι συνδεουν ακομη και τωρα σε gsm modem gateway...
4 εχει καμμία πιστοποιηση συναγερμών εκτος απο CE που έχουν όλες οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ;             Παρέχονται από τον κατασκευαστή ολες αν ζητηθουν

Πιθανολογω οτι αναφερεσαι σε καποιο παλιοτερο μοντελο και οχι στον AR-64

O πινακας ανηκει στην κατηγορια συσκευων "φτιαξτο μονος σου" και ως τετοιος και μονο μπορει να κριθει .
Ανηκει στην κατηγορια της τιμης του φθηνοτερου Paradox πχ και με αυτον θα μπορουσε να συγκριθει .

Επειδη τα περιφεριακα παρα πολλων καθιερωμενων κατασκευαστων φτιχνονται στην Κινα αυτο απο μονο του δεν τα καθιστα αναξιοπιστα. Αρα τα κινεζοπαρτισιον οπως τα αναφερεις μια χαρα κανουν τη δουλεια τους σε μια 3 πατη μαιζονετα που ο ιδιοκτητης της θελει 30 ζωνες και πανω και gprs και τηλεκοντρολ και απομακρυσμενη διαχειρηση ισως ,αλλα δεν του περισευει πανω απο χιλαρικο ολα μαζι,για πες μου εσυ πως το χτιζουμε με τον Αμερικανικο  σ αυτα τα λεφτα ? Πιθανα του λεμε να βολευτει με ενα 8ζωνο τεχνολογιας πριν 10 χρονια πισω


Φιλικα Στελιος

----------


## athenaum

> Πολλα τα περιφερειακα στην τιμη πλακετας και πληκτρολογιου κολλησανε.Σιγα τις διαφορες σε χονδρικη τιμη που εχουν με τα επωνυμα.Εχει πιστοποιηση επιπεδου ασφαλειας με τα ευρωπαικα προτυπα ΕΝ50131 GRADE CLASS.Πολoi επωνυμοι εχουν και απο γαλλικα nf2ap (caddx) προτυπα πιστοποιηση που για να παρουν πιστοποιηση πληρωνουν τριολασια ποσσα απο αυτα των αγγλικων προτυπων.Αν ειναι να πας καθε λιγο εσυ τι θα σου μεινει στο τελος.Απλα δεν ειναι καμερες ειναι συνεγερμος και μπορει ο εγκαταστατης να εκτεθει.



Μιλαμε παντα για τον AR 64 και οχι για τον 7664 που δεν εχει σχεση .Ο πελαστης ενοειται οτι ενημερωνεται απο τον εγκαταστατη οτι δεν αγοραζει ενα επωνυμο ακριβο συναγερμο.Ο πινακας αυτος κατα την αποψη μου σεβεται τα λεφτα του με το πολυ παραπανω ομως Αυτο δεν τον κανει ισαξιο με τον επωνυμο των ιδιων δυνατοτητων .Απλα κοστιζει τα μισα των μισων ισως. Μιλαω παντα για τον πινακα τα περιφεριακα  μπορει να ειναι οποιασδηποτε μαρκας αφου η διαφορα στο κοστος δεν ειναι τραγικη.

----------


## stam1982

Τριπατη μεζονετα και τσιν τσαν τσον συναγερμο;

----------

Nightkeeper (24-01-17)

----------


## athenaum

> Μην ξεχνας οτι πολλα κινεζικα προιοντα ειναι αντιγραφα αμερικανικων, ευρωπαικων κλπ χαμηλοτερης ποιοτητας γι αυτο και τοσο χαμηλη τιμη.



Μαλλον εχεις πολυ δικιο Αν δουμε τον υπεροχο σε δυνατοτητες INIM θα καταλαβουμε περισοτερο φανταζομαι τι ενοεις. Παντως και η hyundai απο κατασκευαστης οχηματων αντιγραφων *Mitsubishi* κατεληξε να ειναι ενας σοβαροτατος παιχτης ,οπως η sym φτιαχνοντας σκουτερ honda εγινε απο τους πρωτους στον κλαδο των scooter κλπ κλπ 

Ενδεχόμενα και η focus να έχει μέλλον αν δεν την καταπιεί η Hikvision-pyronix και η Dahua

----------


## athenaum

> Τριπατη μεζονετα και τσιν τσαν τσον συναγερμο;



oh yes of course Συναγερμος focus ,καταγραφικο tvt ,καμερες ΚΤΕC ,αυτοματισμος focus, λαμπες philips, θυροτηλεοραση dahua .Στην Αθηνα ολα αυτα με συσκευες Κινας παντα και πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα παντα

----------


## aktis

> Και μιας και επιμένεις για ποιότητα ...
> 1 τι θα γίνει αμα ο κλέφτης βραχυκυκλώσει το bus ;  Θα δώσει βεβαία απώλεια ζωνών Άλλα αν έχει αφήσει ο εγκαταστάτης τον  κλέφτη να φτάσει στο καλώδιο τι συζητάμε
> ( θα βγάλει μηνυμα στην οθόνη ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ BUS , δεν νομίζω )
> 2. Τι θα γίνει αμα τζαμάρει τα ασύρματα ; ( θα πει ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΗ ;, δεν νομίζω ) Θα δώσει βεβαία απώλεια ζωνών
> 3 Τι θα γίνει αν κόψει τον ΟΤΕ ; ( θα  επικοινωνήσει με εναλλακτικο τροπο επικοινωνίας ή πρεπει να αγοράσεις  περιφερειακό αλλου κατασκευαστη ; )   
> Ο πινάκας εννοείτε οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενος με gprs   Άλλα αν έχει αφήσει ο εγκαταστάτης τον τον οτε ως κυριο και το gprs ως  εναλακτικο για ποια εποχη και τι εγκαταστατη συζηταμε  τι συζητάμε Βεβαια καποιοι συνδεουν ακομη και τωρα σε gsm modem gateway...
> 4 εχει καμμία πιστοποιηση συναγερμών εκτος απο CE που έχουν όλες οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ;             Παρέχονται από τον κατασκευαστή ολες αν ζητηθουν



Μάλλον σας κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου στα σεμινάρια ... δεν εξηγείται αλλοιώς .... το πάθος σου με τις κινεζοσαβούρες 
Πρόσεχε όμως μη σου κάνει κανενας καταγγελία για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση .

Τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να ξέρεις οτι αν μια εταιρία εχει κάτι καλό το διαφημίζει ,
δεν ρωτάω εγω να μου πει τα προσόντα του , τα γράφει στο κουτι  ( αν έχει ) με μεγαλα γραμματα .

Τουλάχιστον στο μαγαζι που λές το καταλάβανε και άρχισαν να πουλάνε ρουμάνικους συναγερμους 
οι οποίοι ειναι σαφως ανώτεροι της κινεζοσαβούρας και εχουν και ευρωπαικες πιστοποιήσεις 
Ελπίζω να το καταλάβεις και εσύ κάποτε.

Και για να μη παρεξηγιόμαστε , άλλο κινέζικο , άλλο κινεζοσαβούρα !
Φιλικά , 
Χρήστος

----------


## Nightkeeper

> oh yes of course Συναγερμος focus ,καταγραφικο tvt ,καμερες ΚΤΕC ,αυτοματισμος focus, λαμπες philips, θυροτηλεοραση dahua .Στην Αθηνα ολα αυτα με συσκευες Κινας παντα και πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα παντα



Συγνώμη , αλλα το τερμάτισες....

----------


## athenaum

> Μάλλον σας κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου στα σεμινάρια ... δεν εξηγείται αλλοιώς .... το πάθος σου με τις κινεζοσαβούρες 
> Πρόσεχε όμως μη σου κάνει κανενας καταγγελία για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση .
> 
> Τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να ξέρεις οτι αν μια εταιρία εχει κάτι καλό το διαφημίζει ,
> δεν ρωτάω εγω να μου πει τα προσόντα του , τα γράφει στο κουτι  ( αν έχει ) με μεγαλα γραμματα .
> 
> Τουλάχιστον στο μαγαζι που λές το καταλάβανε και άρχισαν να πουλάνε ρουμάνικους συναγερμους 
> οι οποίοι ειναι σαφως ανώτεροι της κινεζοσαβούρας και εχουν και ευρωπαικες πιστοποιήσεις 
> Ελπίζω να το καταλάβεις και εσύ κάποτε.
> ...



Καπως  ετσι αρπαζοταν καποιοι πριν 10 χρονια οταν τοποθετυσαμε τις κινεζιες της Hikvision Tωρα τις προσκυνανε Το μενος για οτι καινουριο φοβιζει πολους τωρα και πολλους αιωνες .Το να σχολιαζουμε αρνητικα ή θετικα ενα προιον ειναι φυσικο. ΟΙ χαρακτηρισμοι πλυση εγγεφαλου  ,σαβουρες ,μυνησεις ,καταγγελιες ,χαρακτηριζουν διαφορετικα πραγματα

----------


## lepouras

γιατί το φόρουμ έχει γεμίσει με προβλήματα και ερωτήσεις σε παραντοξ καντεξ κλπ κλπ?
λοιπόν ας ηρεμήσουμε  με τους χαρακτηρισμούς και να θυμόμαστε ότι όσο είναι διαφήμιση να λέει κάποιος για κάποιον συναγερμό άλλο τόσο είναι να λέγονται και για όλους τους άλλους. όποτε ή δεν λέμε για κανέναν και βάζουμε **** στο κάθε όνομα ή να ανεχτούμε και αυτόν που λέει για κάποιον άλλον.

----------


## aktis

Γιάννη συγγνώμη , άλλο η διαφήμιση και άλλο η παραπληροφόρηση 
Ας πουλήσει ο καθένας οτι βρει αλλά μην παραπληροφορεί 
Που ακουστηκε να εχει ο φτηνότερος ασύρματος κινέζικος συναγερμός  αμφίδρομες επαφές , jamming protection ,  grade 2 ή 3 πιστοποίηση κλπ κλπ  .
Θα πέσει το ταβάνι να μας πλακώσει !
 Και οταν τους ρωταμε να αποφεύγουν να απαντησουν και να πηγαίνουν συνέχεια την κουβέντα αλλού

Αλλο να λεμε οτι ενας κινητηρας turbo δεν χαλάει  , ολα χαλάνε 
και αλλο να πουλάμε το yugo  για turbo ...

----------


## lepouras

δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό αλλά με τα λίγα που ξέρω το λες και η αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία είναι διαστημική τεχνολογία. προσωπική μου εμπειρία από έναν τέτοιο (δεν βάζω απλά βοήθησα στις καλωδιώσεις) είναι ότι όντος αν χάσουν τα του μπας ή την ασύρματη επικοινωνία με την μονάδα βαράει σειρήνα και στέλνει συναγερμό. δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο ίδιος αλλά και αυτόν που ξέρω έτσι λέγετε.
σε ποια εποχή είμαστε που θεωρούνται τέτοια πράγματα αδύνατα ή εξωπραγματικά? για έμενα είναι παράλογο να πουλιέται ένα κέντρο σε  τιμή όσο ένα λαπτοπ που διαθέτει τεχνολογία πολλάκις φόρες μεγαλύτερη και καλύτερη από αυτό.

----------


## panosven

Eφοσον ενημερωθηκε ο πελατης τελειωσε το θεμα ο Στελιος ειναι καλυμενος.Συγκριση με σοβαρα συστηματα δεν υπαρχει ενα βραχυκυλωμα να γινει στα 220 γι οποιονδηποτε λογο τετοιου ειδους πινακας ειναι για αντικατασταση.
Παντα ενημερωνεται ο πελατης για τις συνεπεις των φτηνων συστηματων και ισχυει το οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις εκτος και αν απευθυνομαστε σε ιοκογενεια lee και θελουν συνεγερμο απο την πατριδα τους,Α*lee*rm systems

----------


## lepouras

τη θα μπορούσε να κάνει ένας σοβαρός πίνακας σε βραχυκύκλωμα στα 220?

----------


## panosvin

να κλεισει τα ρευματα του και να προστατεψει οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενο πανω του και να ανοιξει σειρηνα.Εκτος απο την γυαλινη ασφαλεια μερικοι εχουν ptc.Eπισης τα υλικα των πλακετων εχουν διαφορετικο κοστος οσο μεγαλυτρο τοσο καλυτερα τα υλικα και οι ανοχες τους.Ακομα και σε επωνυμους υπαρχουν μεγαλες διαφορες.

----------


## lepouras

αφού το βραχυκύκλωμα για να είναι στα 220 είναι πριν τον συναγερμό. άρα εφόσον το βραχυκύκλωμα γίνει στα 220 τότε το ρεύμα έκλεισε μόνο τους από την ασφάλεια του πίνακα του σπιτιού. τη θα κλείσει ο συναγερμός που είναι μετά τον μετασχηματιστή??

----------


## panosvin

Γιαννη πες αν ξερεις συσκευη που να γινει βραχυκυκλωμα στην πριζα απο οπου παιρνει ρευμα και να μεινει ανεπαφη.Κανονικοτατα θα περασει στην πλακετα το ρευμα.Αναλογα με τις διαταξεις  προστασιας του πινακα επονται τα αποτελεσμτα του πινακα και πολλες φορες των περιφερειακων

----------


## lepouras

όλες. βραχυκύκλωμα στην πρίζα σημαίνει βραχυκύκλωμα ΠΡΙΝ την συσκευή. πως θα περάσει το βραχυκύκλωμα μετά το βραχυκύκλωμα να επηρεάσει την συσκευή.? η συσκευή επηρεάζετε όταν η ίδια έχει προκαλέσει το βραχυκύκλωμα. σε έναν συναγερμό αυτό  που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει βραχυκύκλωμα στα 220 (και όχι να υπάρξει απλά βραχυκύκλωμα στα 220 ανεξάρτητα από οπουδήποτε πριν) είναι μόνο ο μετασχηματιστής που υπάρχει γαλβανική απομόνωση του πρωτεύοντος με το δευτερεύον οπότε άντε να καεί το πρωτεύων και απλά θα μείνει χωρίς ρεύμα ο συναγερμός. θα το αντιληφθεί το ίδιο σαν να υπάρχει διακοπή ρεύματος από την ΔΕΗ και θα συμπεριφερθεί όπως σε αυτή την περίπτωση. δηλαδή απλά σαν να κόπηκε το ρεύμα με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό(πχ αποστολή μηνύματος διακοπής ρεύματος κλπ). οπότε ποια προστασία έναντι του βραχυκυκλώματος θα ενεργοποιηθεί και ποια είναι αυτή για να καταλάβει ότι κόπηκε το ρεύμα από βραχυκύκλωμα στα 220  και δεν κόπηκε απλά το ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ?

----------


## panosvin

Βραχυκυκλωμα σημαινει υψηλη ενταση.Η ενταση περναει και τοξο μπορει να φυγει και να φτασει μεχρι την πλακετα.Την παιρνεις στο χερι .Βασιζεσαι καθαρα στα ηλεκτρονικα προστασιας της
και απο υψηλη ταση μπορει να φαει καλη ο κινεζος σοβαρες πλακετες εμειναν κατα καιρους ανεπαφες
και στα τηλεφωνα αν δεν εχει μετασχηματιστη απομωνωσης ρευματων και αν εχει τι θα εχει
και στην εξοδο του 12volt υστερουν οι κινεζοι.Ριξε καποιου κανα δυο βραχυκυκλωματα και τον πηρες στο χερι και σε πολλα ακομα χωρις να αναφερομαι στον συγκεκριμενο.Δοκιμασε κι ενα βραχυκυκλωμα στη μπαταρια εκει που πολλοι τα παιζουν και κρατα 2 ως 3 μαρκες που ειναι σκυλια.

----------


## vasilllis

Μαλλον Γιαννη θα εννοει βραχυκυκλωμα στην dc ταση.Ευκολα μπορει να γινει σε προσπαθεια κοψιματος καλωδιου εξωτερικου ανιχνευτη.
Τωρα τι συζητηση ειναι αυτη που θα ελεγχχουμε πινακααν αντεχει  κανα δυο βραχυκυκλωματα  ειναι αλλη.
Παντως οντως το θεμα με ξενισε και εμενα λιγο,

----------


## navar

αμα το *βραχυ*κύκλωμα κάνει ζημιά μετά απο αυτό  εκεί μακριά στην πλακέτα και όχι προς τα πίσω, ε τότε έχουμε μάλλον την γνωστή σε όλους μας περίπτωση *μακρυ*κύκλωμα 
δεν το ξέρατε ;;;;

----------


## lepouras

> Βραχυκυκλωμα σημαινει υψηλη ενταση.Η ενταση περναει και τοξο μπορει να φυγει και να φτασει μεχρι την πλακετα.Την παιρνεις στο χερι .Βασιζεσαι καθαρα στα ηλεκτρονικα προστασιας της
> και απο υψηλη ταση μπορει να φαει καλη ο κινεζος σοβαρες πλακετες εμειναν κατα καιρους ανεπαφες
> και στα τηλεφωνα αν δεν εχει μετασχηματιστη απομωνωσης ρευματων και αν εχει τι θα εχει
> και στην εξοδο του 12volt υστερουν οι κινεζοι.Ριξε καποιου κανα δυο βραχυκυκλωματα και τον πηρες στο χερι και σε πολλα ακομα χωρις να αναφερομαι στον συγκεκριμενο.Δοκιμασε κι ενα βραχυκυκλωμα στη μπαταρια εκει που πολλοι τα παιζουν και κρατα 2 ως 3 μαρκες που ειναι σκυλια.



  το να φύγει σε ένα βραχυκύκλωμα τόξο και να πάει στην πλακέτα κλπ κλπ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνετε και μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει έτσι όπως μπορεί να νομίζεις και υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι που μπορεί σε κάποια παροχή να υπάρξει αύξηση τάσης και όχι τόξα που πάνε προς τα όπου μπορεί αυτά να θέλουν.
υποθετικά σε αυτά λόγο ότι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να σου καήκανε κάποιες πλακέτες  και να θεωρείς ότι έτσι έχει συμβεί είναι διαφορετικό από το πως μπορεί να συμβεί. δύο τρία βαριστορ δεν είναι καμιά τρομερή τεχνολογία να μπουν αλλά και να μπουν δεν έχουν νόημα από την στιγμή που θα είναι μετά από μετασχηματιστή που έτσι και αλλιώς υπάρχει εξομάλυνση και σταθεροποίηση και χώρια ότι μετά υπάρχουν και άλλες σταθεροποιήσεις για τους μικροελεγκτες κλπ κλπ που σε όλα αυτά υπάρχουν αρκετές ανοχές από πίσω τους για να πάθουν κάτι σε αντίστοιχη μικρή αναλογικά αύξηση τάσης που μπορεί να εμφανιστεί στην είσοδο του μετασχηματιστή. 
πάντως εφόσον μιλάς με αυτά που αντιμετώπισες τότε το ποιο απλό είναι. εφόσον το δοκιμάσεις (αν σου τύχη ποτέ να πέσει στα χέρια σου) κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου και λες τις εντυπώσεις σου . με το ποια η καταγωγή σε κάτι δεν έχει να λέει τίποτα υποθέτοντας ΑΝ και  ΙΣΩΣ έχει ή δεν έχει επάνω της. πάντως να σου αναφέρω ότι και όλα αυτά που είπες δεν είναι καμιά διαστημική τεχνολογία και μάλιστα τώρα ποια υπάρχουν πολλά υλικά που και πολύ χαμηλό κόστος έχουν και είναι σχεδόν κανόνας να τα συναντάμε σε ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές ακόμα και ναι και σε Κινέζικες. 

για να καταλήγουμε κάπου. δεν ασχολήθηκα να κάτσω να υπερασπιστώ κανένα σύστημα γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτά (άλλωστε και φαίνεται εδώ μέσα πως στα θέματα συστημάτων ασφαλείας δεν συμμετέχω και ποτέ) αλλά στο θέμα της συζήτησης όταν η αντιπαράθεση έχει να κάνει με την αμφισβητήσει του άλλου (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση του παιδιού που μίλησε για αυτό το σύστημα) λέγοντας τα όσα ειπωθήκανε απλά και μόνο υποθέτοντας και όχι μέσο της άμεσης γνώσεις του όποιου συστήματος που αναφέρετε τότε δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πραγματικό επιχείρημα που θα βοηθήσει και τους άλλους αναγνώστες να αποκτήσουν εικόνα για τα οποία προβλήματα ή πλεονεκτήματα μπορεί να διαθέτη το κάθε σύστημα που συζητιέται. 

για εμένα προσωπικά(το διευκρινίζω προσωπικά) η άποψη που θα εμπιστευόμουνα (τουλάχιστον στο σχεδιαστικό κομμάτι) θα ήταν του Φίλιππου που  θα μου έλεγε που πάσχει και που είναι ΟΚ ο σχεδιασμός της κάθε πλακέτας του κάθε κατασκευαστή. το λογισμικό κομμάτι (αν έχει πολλά μενού αν κολλάει ή αν δεν έχει τίποτα της προκοπής ) το αφήνω επάνω σας(που εσείς διαπιστώνετε αν σας καλύπτει ή όχι).  :Biggrin:

----------


## aktis

Και εγώ το βρίσκω αδύνατο να υποφέρει ακόμα και ενας κακοσχεδιασμένος  συναγερμός απο βραχυκύκλωμα στην είσοδο πριν απο αυτόν  .

 Πάμε τώρα στο σχεδιαστικό κομμάτι να διευκρινίσουμε μερικά πράγματα στον αγαπητό μας Λέπουρα

1 τροφοδοτικα
Αν γινει κάτι στην εισοδο του τροφοδοτικού  ειναι απο  υπέρταση μετα απο διακοπή - βλάβη  ΔΕΗ , μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει η τάση  του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ ,
Αυτο γίνεται και δικαιολογία για μερικές  αντιπροσωπείες οτι ταχα κατι χάλασε απο τη ΔΕΗ , αν και οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές αντέχουν αυτη τη δοκιμή 
Συνήθως οι πλακέτες  χαλάνε σε κακοσχεδιασμένους συναγερμούς στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης της  μπαταρίας ή στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας του bus ή των περιφερειακών ,
Αν ξελιγωθεί η  μπαταρία μετα απο 3 χρόνια και προσπαθει ο "κακός" φορτιστης να  φορτίσει μια μπαταρία 10V και παρακάτω ενα κακό τροφοδοτικό θα ζεσταθει  και μπορει να χαλάσει
Το ίδιο και αν γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα στο bus ή  στην τροφοδοσία 12V των περιφερειακών , ένας κακός συναγερμός μπορεί να  σταματήσει να λειτουργεί
Αυτα ειναι μερικά σημεία που ενα επώνυμο προιόν υπερτερει απο ενα δευτερο ( εξυπνότερο τροφοδοτικο , resettable ασφάλειες , απομόνωση μόνο των σημείων που έχουν 
προβλημα και οχι αχρήστευση όλου του συστήματος ) 


2. Ασύρματα 

Οσο  για αυτα που έιπα για τα ασύρματα του FOCUS TELE MEIANTECH  ARTEC  CLEVER  (  ίδιος κατασκευαστής  ) εγω είπα οτι δεν μπορεις απλούστατα με  8 ευρω παγίδα στη λιανική  
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/1057/detecto...phrase=md+210r
να πάρεις αμφίδρομο radio και συνεπώς είσαι εκτεθειμένος και σε jammer . 

Μια  κακή ασύρματη παγίδα  ( τεχνολογία 2000 ) στέλνει το σημα διάρρηξης μονο  αν γίνει διάρρηξη και ένα σήμα supervision status κάθε συγκεκριμένα  λεπτά ( πχ 60 , 120 , 240 κλπ ) 
Ο κεντρικός πίνακας ακούει  αυτα τα σήματα  και προβαίνει αντίστοιχα σε alarm . Αν δεν πάρει ενα σημα supervision  απο μια επαφή μια δυο τρεις φορές ανάλογα με το πως ειναι φτιαγμένος 
θα σου πει οτι η επαφή χάλασε . Αν ο κλέφτης εχει το χειρότερο jammer  των 50 δολλαρίων , ένας τέτοιος κακός συναγερμός δεν θα κάνει απωλύτως τίποτα ... 
Ενας  καλός ασύρματος  συναγερμός  ( δεν λέω ακριβός , γιατι εχει γεμίσει η  πιάτσα απο επιτήδειους που αισχροκερδούν και παίρνουν τους κακούς και  τους πουλάνε για καλούς ...   ) 
δεν περιμένει την μία ώρα να ρωτήσει  τις επαφές αν πεθάναν η ταπωθήκαν αλλά συνομιλεί συνέχεια μεταξυ τους  και καταλαβαίνει αμμέσως οτι κατι πάει λάθος 
Το χειρότερο ειναι οτι  οταν ζητήσει ο πελάτης  αποζημίωση απο την ασφαλιστική στην τρίπατη  μεζονέτα τότε θα μάθει  τι πιστοποιήσεις είχε ο κακός συναγερμός και 
πιθανότατα δεν θα πάρει τίποτα 
Και το σημαντικότερο , όλα αυτα ειναι εύκολο να τα διαπιστώσει ακόμα και ο πελάτης ...
*Άμα  ψάχνεται και δεν τρώει κουτόχορτο , μπορεί κρατώντας το tamper πατημένο  να βγάλει την μπαταρία απο το ρανταρ ή την επαφή και να δεί τι θα γίνει  , τόσο απλά !* 
Σε ένα αντιστοιχo θέμα , ο ερασιτέχνης εγκαταστάτης  διαπίστωσε οτι το σύστημα του το κατάλαβε σε μία ώρα ...  και εγω του  είπα οτι σε μια ώρα ενας καλός κλέφτης εχει κλέψει το μισο χωριο ...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77056

----------


## lepouras

Χρήστο δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτά που λες και δεν έχω λόγο να αμφιβάλω και δεν ξέρω καν τις συγκεκριμένες παγίδες. αλλά θα σταθώ σε αυτό πχ <<εγω είπα οτι δεν μπορεις απλούστατα με*  8 ευρω παγίδ*α στη λιανική  
*να πάρεις αμφίδρομο radio* και συνεπώς είσαι εκτεθειμένος και σε jammer .>>
δεν βάζω το θέμα λιανικής γιατί γενικά ξέρουμε όπως είπες πως και τη πουλάνε και ο καθένας πουλάει όπως θέλει.
ας κρατήσω όμως το πλάνο στο κόστος που λες.
8 ευρώ. οκ όντος ακούγετε πολύ χαμηλό. αλλά χαμηλό γιατί? για εμάς? για τον Κινέζο είναι τεράστιο ποσό και μάλιστα θα γέλαγε αν λέγαμε ότι με αυτά τα λεφτά ΔΕΝ γίνετε.
και θα σου φέρω ένα άσχετο παράδειγμα αλλά σχετικό.
αν σου έλεγα ότι ένα smart watch που παίρνει κάρτα sim και κάρτα μνήμης και γίνετε κινητό τηλέφωνο και έχει και οθόνη αφής και και έχει και κάμερα και συνδέετε με εφαρμογή στο κινητό σου τηλέφωνο και δουλεύει και hands free  και τηλεχειρισμός της κάμερας του κινητού σου κλπ κλπ κλπ ΑΡΑ περιέχει τόση τεχνολογία που σχεδόν θα ακουγόταν αστείο ότι πλησιάζει τις δυνατότητες ενός συναγερμού και μια ασύρματη παγίδα μπροστά του τεχνολογικά είναι για γέλια πόσο θα έλεγες ότι θα έκανε?
λοιπόν δες και πες μου.
http://www.xiaomitoday.com/dz09d-smartwatch-review/

και τώρα σε ρωτάω σου φαίνεται γελοία τιμή για να έχει το τόσο τραγικό η αμφίδρομης επικοινωνίας μια παγίδα με αυτά τα λεφτά? για εμένα με αυτά που βλέπω θεωρώ κλοπή που πουλιέται και τόσο ακόμα και να είχε και να  δούλευε και σαν αναμεταδότης για άλλες παγίδες. και δεν μιλάω για αυτήν που έδειξες διότι δεν την ξέρω καν.(άλλωστε την συγκεκριμένη την πουλάνε από ότι είδα από 7 μέχρι 14 ευρώ οπότε για 14 θα ήταν δυνατόν να έχει? )
αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι  ότι τώρα ποια με τους ρυθμούς της τεχνολογίας  το να μιλάμε για κόστος και ικανότητες συστημάτων καταντάει γελοίο. τουλάχιστον για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα. 
να μου πεις ότι πληρώνουμε μάρκες άρα και την όποια εγγύηση θα μου προσφέρει το όνομα οκ να το δεχτώ. αλλά όχι με τόσα λεφτά ΔΕΝ βγαίνει και ΔΕΝ γίνετε κλπ κλπ


και για να ξανά καταλήξω. 

δεν αμφιβάλω σε όλα αυτά που λέτε.
διαφωνώ στα* υποθέτοντας* του τη θα είναι κάτι διότι δεν μας αρέσει η καταγωγή και το όνομα.
θα συμφωνήσω όταν κάποιος πει. πείρα τον τάδε τον έκανα συγκριτικά με αυτών τον έχωσα στον πάγκο και βλέπω ότι αυτός έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα, αυτά τα κουσούρια και άρα είναι μάπα γιατί τον έλεγξα.

έτσι κρίνουμε κάτι  και όχι υποθέτοντας το τη θα κάνει γιατί δεν νομίζουμε να σκέφτηκε ο κατασκευαστείς να το κάνει άρα σιγά μην το έκανε.


και ξανά ματα λέω. δεν με ενδιαφέρει κανένας συναγερμός (ο δικός μου έχει 4 πόδια και είναι 50 Κιλά) και δεν υπερασπίζομε κανέναν. αλλά θέλω να δω να γίνετε συγκριτικό με στοιχεία και όχι με υποθέσεις. 
διότι με υποθέσεις και εγώ υποθέτω ότι όλοι είσαστε προμηθευτές της παραντοξ της καντεξ της λεπουραλαρμ της κουκουρουκουσεκιουρητη (γιατί ειπώθηκε και για το παλικάρι)  και υπερασπίζεστε τα προϊόντα σας. :Lol:

----------


## aktis

Επειδή ζήτησες στοιχεία σου ειπα οτι η παγίδα ειναι μονο πομπος ενω οι καλές πομποδέκτης .
( ουτε ο κατασκευαστης δεν αναφέρει πουθενα two way radio , αλλά εδω στην Ελλάδα γράφουμε οτι θέλουμε )
http://www.meiantech.com/en/Product/9743522018.html
 Αυτο που μπορώ να πω σίγουρα ειναι οτι επειδη ειναι μονο πομπος ... δεν κάνει για σοβαρη χρήση

Τουλάχιστον χωρίς ενα αντίστοιχο σύστημα jamming protection στο δέκτη 

Αυτες που ειναι αμφίδρομες έχουν πχ τα cc1101 + microcontroller ή cc1110 σκέτο ( uC+RF ) 
που κάνει μόνο του 2,5 ευρω σαν υλικό χωρις τα έξοδα ανάπτυξης ,πιστοποίησης ,  πλαστικα , μπαταρίες κλπ , marketing  , κέρδος μεταπωλητη κλπ 

Αν περιμένεις λιγο και γενικευτει το Bluetooth 5 ή  to zigbee  θα βγουν και καλές παγίδες κάτω απο 10 ευρω 
αλλα προς το παρον ή παίρνεις την σαβούρα και νομιζεις οτι έχεις συναγερμό ή πρεπει να πληρώσεις κατι παραπάνω .

Το ασχημο ειναι  αυτοι που παραπληροφορούνται  και  παίρνουν τις απλές παγίδες τυπου focus  στην τιμή των αμφίδρομων ...
Αυτα που σου λέω δεν τα υποθέτω , το άνοιξα και είδα τι εχει μέσα και τι δουλειά κάνει .

----------


## plouf

εχεται αναλυσει και ασχολειθει κάτι ποιο πουλ απο όσο πρέπει...

οσο για τον aktis ...να σου πω οτι αυτα που "ξερεις" μαλλον περειέχουν πολλα περισσότερα λάθη απο όσο νομιζεις
αναφερεις για το cc1101 ... απο το datasheet http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/cc1101.pdf βλεπουμε οτι καταναλώνει 14mA στην εκπομπή
έχεις συναισθηση τι κατανάλωση ειναι αν ειναι ...."συνέχεια" ....με μπαταρία ?

νομιζω οτι καλύτερα να το κλέισουμε το θεμα, και να ασχοληθούμε με κάτι ποιο παραγωγικό
και ο γιαννης και εσυ και εγώ να ασχοληθούμε με κατι ποιο ουσιώδες

----------


## athenaum

Δεν ρώτησα κανένα που κατασκευάζεται το εν λόγω σύστημα ούτε , αναφέρθηκα στο αν ειναι καλές ή κακές οι ασύρματες επαφές του που αλώστε δεν χρησιμοποιώ ,δεν ρώτησα κανένα τι γίνετε με τα βραχυκυκλώματα της εγκατάστασης , δεν ρώτησα ποια ειναι καλυτέρα συστήματα και γιατί. Ακόμα δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να πουλήσω συσκευές ή πνεύμα σε κανένα συνάδελφο ούτε ζήτησα να αγοράσω κάτι. Θα ήταν καλύτερο να μπορούσαμε να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον από το να απευθύνουμε. απειλές κατηγορίες ή ειρωνείες 
Επειδή βρήκα τελικά τις απαντήσεις για τα ερωτήματα που έθεσα  ξεκινώντας αυτό το νήμα θα παρακαλούσα τον συντονιστή να κλείσει αυτή τη συζήτηση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ αυτούς που απάντησαν στις ερωτήσεις μου

----------


## aktis

Αγαπητε Χρήστο , μιας και τυχαίνει να τα εχω ψαξει περισσότερο και απο τους πωλητες συναγερμών στα σεμινάρια που εχω παρακολουθήσει αυτα τα θέματα , 
η ταση της αγοράς είναι  να φύγει απο SoC με 8bit επεξεργαστές και να πάει σε συστήματα με cortex M0 και τώρα τελευταά με  cortex M4
Μια απλοική ανάλυση θα έλεγε , ειναι τρελλοι αυτοι οι επιστήμονες ...  αφήνουν τον 8051 στα 16 ΜHz , αφήνουν τον Μ0 στα 40 και πάνε στον Μ4 στα  80 Mhz ;
Δεν καταναλώνει περισσότερη ενεργεια ένας cortex M4 ; Τι σοι embedded και ΙοΤ είναι αυτα τα συστήματα ; 
Αυτή την απορία είχα και εγω στην αρχή . Η απάντηση είναι performance per clock cycle 
Ναι μεν έχεις μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση σε μια γρήγορότερη CPU , αλλά επειδη το συστημα ειναι πιο σβέλτο , κάνεις την δουλειά σου σε σημαντικά μικρότερο χρόνο
Οσο για τα mA του πομπου , είναι συνάρτηση του πόσα dBm  ισχύ θέλεις να βγάλεις, αλλά και του είδους της διαμόρφωσης που χρησιμοποιείς  . 
Εννοείται οτι ένα καλοσχεδιασμένο σύστημα , προσαρμόζει έξυπνα την ισχύ εκπομπής του , μέχρι να του πει  το κεντρικό σε άκουσα 
και ακολουθει λήθαργος μεχρι να ξαναεπαναληφθει η διαδικασία . 
Ενα κακοσχεδιασμένο σύστημα αναγκάζεται να στείλει στο τερμα και πολλές φορές για να ελπίζει οτι το άκουσε το κεντρικο πανελ 

Και για να κανω το χατηρι του Λέπουρα που θέλει στοιχεία και συγκρίσεις , αναφέρω ενα τετοιο καλο σύστημα ... για τρίπατα 
χωρις να αναφέρω μάρκα ...   ( o focus meiantech tele artec clever κλπ εννοείται δεν έχει κανένα από αυτα ... έμεινε στο 2000 )


Multichannel, Frequency Hopping Spread Spectrum technology enables  the system to hop between wireless frequency channels to ensure the  seamless transmission of secure communications between the devices and  the control panel.Adaptive Transmission Power translates into up to eight years of  battery life for the system’s devices and peripherals, reducing battery-  replacement incurred costs.High transmission ranges allow for devices to reliably communicate  within up to 2km/1.24 miles line-of-sight, therefore reducing the cost  of installing additional repeaters to service larger premises.TDMA synchronized communication technology prevents messages from  colliding by splitting channels into various time slots, allowing for an  increased amount of data transmission and ensuring that devices are  able to consistently communicate when needed.128 bit AES encryption offers exceptionally high level of protection against analysis tools and digital attacks.

----------


## plouf

Ξανανέφερες καποια χαρακτηριστικά απο αγνωστο τί , που θεωρείς οτι ειναι αυτό που νομιζεις
ποιο ειναι το μυστικό συστημα που λες ?

οι αναφορά "σουπερ" επεξεργαστων που δεν ειναι τόσο αγνωστοι απο οσο λες (ARM) δεν απαντανε στο ερώτημα μου.
Το οποίο είναι, "ξέρεις πόσο καταναλώνουν" ? ήδη ανέφερα το παραδειγμα που εσυ εφερες (cc1101)  οτι ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ, και μαλιστα χωρις τον ειδικό εξτρα επεξεργαστή που θέλει..

ποιο λοιπον ειναι το συστημα που εσυ προτεινεις οτι ειναι ετσι οπως λες ? με σταθερη και μόνιμη επικοινωνία ?

----------


## aktis

Τι δεν κατάλαβες Χρήστο  , σου είπα το ενα εκπεμπει μερικα δευτερόλεπτα στο τέρμα το άλλο απειροελάχιστα , με TDMA  . 

Η ΤΙ , κορυφή στα RF, ( που αγόρασε την chipcon Νορβηγίας που είχε φτιάξει αρχικά τα cc1101) και έκανε αρχικα τα   cc1110 που είχαν  8051 , βγάζει καινούριες σειρές με M4 + encryption , για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της αγοράς του σήμερα , αυτό είπα .

Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε σoυπερ επεξεργαστες , αναφέρθηκα σε 32 bit uC με περισσότερα Mhz για να τονίσω αυτο που ειπες για την κατανάλωση 
Οσο για τους ARM , ειναι η λύση στο ΙοΤ , αυτο είπα . Ολα τα παιδάκια στο γυμνάσιο στην Αγγλία παίζουν με ARM και  bluetooth4 ,
δεν ειπα οτι ειναι τίποτα εξωγήινη τεχνολογία . Και μη ξεχνάς , μια πολύ δυνατη μαρκα
 σε συστήματα bluetooth και zigbee είναι η dialog semiconductors με τμημα R&D στην Πάτρα !

Οσο για τη μάρκα , είπαμε να μη κανουμε διαφημίσεις εδω μεσα , βαλτο στο google  να δεις  . Εγω δεν προωθω τίποτα , απλά δεν μπορώ να εξισώνονται ολα το ίδιο 
Αυτα τα είπα γιατι επέμενε ο Athenaum ότι έχει  grade 2 πιστοποιηση και jamming detection ... αλλά ντρέπεται να το πεί ο κατασκευαστης και πρεπει να το ζητήσω απο 
τον εισαγωγέα ...

Αμα κανεις δεν θελει λοιπόν  ασύρματα focus , τωρα που καταλήξαμε οτι ειναι άχρηστα , ας πάρει εναν οποιοδήποτε ευρωπαικο συναγερμό 
δινοντας 20 - 30 % παραπάνω από τον focus και το θέμα λήγει ...

----------


## plouf

καταρχην σε ποιο σημείο είδες τον athenaum να υποστηριζει οτι εχει "grade 2" "jamming" ? (δεν το ειδα?)


επισης δεν σε ρωταω να μου πεις της τεχνολογιες ουτε τι ειναι το "TDMA" ...τα ξέρω καλα...
συνεχιζεις να αναφερεις τεχνολογιες και ονοματα χωρις λόγο και αντυκτυπο

εγω σε ρωτάω κατι πολύ απλο ονομασε μου το συναγερμο (ακριβες μοντελο) που οπως λες εχει μονιμη επικοινωνια η επαφη με το κεντρο και αρα καταλαβαινει αμεσα (ποσο ειναι το αμεσα για σενα?)
την απωλεια της παγιδας. το οποιο γεγονος να αναφερεται απο τον σοβαρο κατασκευαστη ! 

αυτο δεν ειναι διαφημηση..

----------


## aktis

> Και μιας και επιμένεις για ποιότητα ...
> 1 τι θα γίνει αμα ο κλέφτης βραχυκυκλώσει το bus ; Θα δώσει βεβαία απώλεια ζωνών Άλλα αν έχει αφήσει ο εγκαταστάτης τον κλέφτη να φτάσει στο καλώδιο τι συζητάμε
> ( θα βγάλει μηνυμα στην οθόνη ΔΥΣΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ BUS , δεν νομίζω )
> 2. Τι θα γίνει αμα τζαμάρει τα ασύρματα ; ( θα πει ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΗ ;, δεν νομίζω ) Θα δώσει βεβαία απώλεια ζωνών
> 3 Τι θα γίνει αν κόψει τον ΟΤΕ ; ( θα επικοινωνήσει με εναλλακτικο τροπο επικοινωνίας ή πρεπει να αγοράσεις περιφερειακό αλλου κατασκευαστη ; )   
> Ο πινάκας εννοείτε οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενος με gprs  Άλλα αν έχει αφήσει ο εγκαταστάτης τον τον οτε ως κυριο και το gprs ως εναλακτικο για ποια εποχη και τι εγκαταστατη συζηταμε  τι συζητάμε Βεβαια καποιοι συνδεουν ακομη και τωρα σε gsm modem gateway...
> 4 εχει καμμία πιστοποιηση συναγερμών εκτος απο CE που έχουν όλες οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ;             Παρέχονται από τον κατασκευαστή ολες αν ζητηθουν
> 
> Φιλικα Στελιος



αυτα για τα jamming και τις πιστοποιήσεις . Οσο για την μαρκα αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικά ειναι απο  DSC power series neo , και λιγότερα σε  Visonic , και Crow
http://www.dsc.com/dsc-product-famil...urity-system/7
Επειδή ειναι αμφίδρομο ,  spread spectrum κλπ καθως μιλανε ενα ενα τα περιφερειακα η κεντρική μονάδα ξερει σε ποιο κανάλι να ακουσει τι και καταλαβαίνει αμέσως δυσλειτουργίες 
Η εκπομπη μπορει να φτασει ανα 7 δευτερόλεπτα αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## plouf

αυτο ειναι λαθος εχεις δικιο στο οτι το ειπε και ειναι λαθος, δεν το ειχα δει


όσο για την μοναδα. σε ποιο σημειο λεει ο κατασκευαστης την αμεση επικοινωνια? (αμεση που τωρα εγινε 7 δευτερολεπτα βεβαια)

----------


## aktis

Επειδη η μονάδα δεν μιλάει με ενα περιφερειακό αλλά με εκατονταδες , ξέρει ποιο περιφερειακο θα μιλησει , πότε και σε ποιο κανάλι , έχουν εσωτερικο χρονισμο για να λειτουργησει το TDMA , οπότε αντιλαμβάνεται αμέσως την παρεμβολή . Αμα ξερεις κανενα καλύτερο ευχαρίστως να το προτείνεις 
Απ οτι βλέπεις δεν ειμαι φανατικός αλλά εκτιμώ το καλό !

----------


## plouf

επισης εκτιμο το καλο. και επειδη ειμαι και εγω ανοικτος σε νεα πραγματα θελω να δω αυτο που ειπες !

απλα μεχρι τωρα ΔΕΝ ειδα αυτο που λες. τουλαχιστον οχι απο κατι οπως μανουαλ κατασκευαστη που να αναφερει ρητα οτι εχει αμεση (η εστω 7 δευτερολεπτα) ανιχνευση χαμενης επαφης

----------


## aktis

Επειδη αυριο παω Κόρινθο για επαγγελματικους λόγους θα μου επιτρέψεις να τα ψαξω το ΣΚ ! Καληνύχτα

----------


## athenaum

> αυτα για τα jamming και τις πιστοποιήσεις . Οσο για την μαρκα αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικά ειναι απο  DSC power series neo , και λιγότερα σε  Visonic , και Crow
> http://www.dsc.com/dsc-product-famil...urity-system/7
> Επειδή ειναι αμφίδρομο ,  spread spectrum κλπ καθως μιλανε ενα ενα τα περιφερειακα η κεντρική μονάδα ξερει σε ποιο κανάλι να ακουσει τι και καταλαβαίνει αμέσως δυσλειτουργίες 
> Η εκπομπη μπορει να φτασει ανα 7 δευτερόλεπτα αν θυμάμαι καλά



_4 εχει καμμία πιστοποιηση συναγερμών εκτος απο CE που έχουν όλες οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ; Παρέχονται από τον_ _κατασκευαστή ολες αν ζητηθουν
_ετσι αναφερει  στην ιστοσελιδα του ο κατασκευαστης

----------


## georgethomason

καλησπερα..εαν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει,μου δωσαν ενα atec ar64 και δεν γνωριζω τον κωδικο ουτε χρηστη ουτε εγκαταστατη.Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να του κανω reset ????
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## tsoarbatzis

O athenaum φαντάζομαι κατέθεσε προσφορές στον πελάτη και τον εχει ενημερώσει  οτι ο συγκεκριμένος συναγερμός δεν είναι επώνυμος αλλά μπορει να διαχειρηστεί αυτά που ζητάει ο πελάτης οπότε θεωρώ οτι δεν σφάλει πουθενά.
Δεύτερο σημείο και θα συμφωνήσω με τον aktis είναι η ποιότητα και το antijamming που προσφέρουν τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά ,αλλά και εδω ο θεματοθέτης εχει διευκρινήσει οτι αρχικώς εγκαταστάθηκε σαν ενσύρματος και τα ασύρματα μπήκαν σε 2ο χρόνο.
Εχω δουλέψει τον Αrtec AR64. Φυσικά εχω προτείνει και ακριβότερα μοντέλα με πιστοποιήσεις grade 1-4 αλλά κανείς δεν δέχτηκε την προσφορά μιας και τα περισσότερα ήταν οικίες στην επαρχία οπου οι διαρρήκτες είναι άσχετοι.
Ο συγκεκριμένος δουλεύει άψογα.Εχω δεί επώνυμους να έχουν ψευδοσυναγερμούς απο την 1η μερα εγκατάστασης.Αν τον δουλέψεις σαν ενσύρματο θεωρώ οτι δεν έχει να ζηλέψει και πολλα απο θέμα αξιοπιστίας σε σχέση με τα μοντέλα που κάνουν 3-4 φορές τα χρήματα του.Δεν διαφωνώ στο οτι οι επώνυμοι είναι σκυλιά πραγματικά.Εχω δεί Sigma και Cadxx να λειτουργούν αψογα μετα απο 15 χρόνια εγκατάστασης.Οι εποχές των παχιών αγελάδων που κάποιος έδινε 500-600 χιλιάδες δραχμές για εναν συναγερμό εχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί.Οπότε θα βλέπουμε ολο και περισσότερους artec παντού γιατι πολυ απλά είναι φτηνοί και κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους.Αν δε την έκαναν δε θα είχαν τόσο ζήτηση.   
Υ.Γ Το manual αναφέρει 4 partition.(δεν έχει τύχει να χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ)

----------


## stam1982

εχεις δει σε ασύρματο συναγερμο,να παίρνεις το περιφερειακό και να φευγεις χωρις να κάνει κιχ;Ο συναγερμός ηταν αφοπλισμένος.Είχαν βάλει ασύρματα ρανταρ σε εταιρικα αυτοκίνητα που τα παρκαραν έξω απο το κτήριο.Ο συναγερμός αυτός είναι κινέζικος πωλείται πακέτο με ασυρματα χειριστήρια.

----------


## tsoarbatzis

Αυτο τον συναγερμό δε τον βάζεις σε εγκατάσταση που απαιτεί ανώτερο grade.
''Είχαν βάλει ασύρματα ρανταρ σε εταιρικα αυτοκίνητα που τα παρκαραν έξω απο το κτήριο'' ....εννοείς τα ρανταρ επιτηρούσαν τον χώρο στάθμευσης απ'οτι καταλαβαίνω; Εδω ηδη εχει κάνει μεγάλο λάθος ο εγκαταστάτης,δεν φταίει ο συναγερμός.
Μεσα απο ενα σπίτι πως θα πάρει κάποιος το ασύρματο ρανταρ; Εκει θέλω να καταλήξω ,στο ότι σε εγκατάσταση χωρις ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις το συστηματάκι ειναι μια χαρά (αναφέρομαι στο  ΑRTEC ΑR 64 της ARTION,δε ξερω με αυτο τον κωδικο ποσοι αλλοι τον εχουν πατρωνάρει)

----------


## stam1982

Οχι εννοω ειχαν βαλε τα ρανταρ μεσα στην καμπινα του αυτοκινητου.Εγω μιλαω για τον φοκους.
Πως εισαι σιγουρος αυτο το πραμα οταν χρειαστει θα δουλεψει και δε θα σε κρεμασει.Ειμαι της αποψης να μην ευτελιζουμε τη δουλεια μας.

----------


## vasilllis

Να κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου?(τα καταστηματα ειναι τυχαια απο αναζητηση στο skroytz) .
-https://technolysis-hts.gr/product/%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B7-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%BD%CE%B7%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%C  E%AE-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%AE-md-210r-433mhz/      focus 7€
-https://www.btesystems.gr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=76    paradox 50€
-https://www.emimikos.gr/Sigma/WMC-100_868MHZ/              sigma 11€
-https://www.mrsmart.gr/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=40    bosch 62€
-https://www.hotsale.gr/dsc-ws-4945.html   dsc 49€
απο ολες αυτες τις μαρκες ποια ειναι αμφιδρομη??

-https://dep.com.gr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=3088   crow 57€ (αμφιδρομος) με 7 λεπτα delay!!!

Να το παμε και λιγο παρακατω να μην ειμαστε με παρωπιδες με τους νεου τυπου συναγερμου?
-https://www.e-smarteck.gr/ajax-door-protect     ajax 50€ (αμφιδρομοο με 12 sec. delay)
-https://www.info-world.gr/pegasus/products01/show00.php?code=90294&pcode=SHOW_PROD90294     d link 35€
-https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ktiriakos-exoplismos/systimata-asfaleias-pyranichnefsi/synagermos/systimata-synagermou-asyrmata/epafes-asyrmates/somfy-set-2-magnhtikon-epafon-leykon_180183/                somfy 83€/2 τεμ
-geyer  (δεν βρισκω επαφη,αλλα γνωριζω πωλειται ξεχωριστα)

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ολοι αυτοι ειναι 'αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια" ?
δουλευουν ολοι αυτοι?
εχουν ΄κενα ασφαλειας΄?

----------


## aktis

Σήμερα πρόσεξα ότι οι Κινέζοι γράφουν 100 dB για την ασύρματη σειρήνα  334R ...   και εμείς εδώ  ( ενας εισαγωγέας ) το μεταφράζουμε 120dB  ... !!!
Πολύ ευφάνταστοι οι μεταφραστές !

Βασίλη , αμα προλάβω το Πάσχα θα δοκιμάσω ένα jammer δικής μου έμπνευσης ...    :Huh:   και θα σας πώ συμπεράσματα  για το αμφίδρομο του focus ! και πόσο  εύκολα ή δύσκολα ταπώνεται ... περιμένω να μου έρθει ένα kit για πειράματα από εναν πελάτη focus ... γιατί εγώ δεν εχω επενδύσει ακόμα !


Για μένα το πείραμα είναι απλό ...
Για να ελέγξεις εναν ασύρματο συναγερμό   δεν χρειάζεται να ειναι κανεις guru ...
Βγάλε την μπαταρία ( διακοπή επικοινωνίας ) από μια παγίδα και περίμενε να δεις μετά από πόση ώρα θα το καταλάβει
η κεντρική μονάδα 

Το ίδιο πείραμα το κάνει κανείς και για δοκιμή app σε κινητο  ( διακοπή τηλεπικοινωνιών και περιμένεις να δεις πότε θα το καταλάβει το app του κινητού )   ή αντίστοιχη διακοπή ΟΤΕ , GPRS κλπ για δοκιμή ΚΛΣ ...

----------


## panosvin

Σε xgen utc 30 δευτερα

----------


## panosvin

Για την εφαρμογη ultrasync

----------


## aktis

Λοιπόν , έχω νέα για το jamming στους focus  / artec  / clever / meiantech  κλπ .   και δυστυχώς  ( όπως αναμενόταν )    είναι άσχημα ... 
Τον τάπωσα μόνος μου   :Smile:   με εξοπλισμό < 2 ευρω !!!   
( Εντάξει ... για επαγγελματικό τάπωμα θέλεις ακριβότερο εξοπλισμό ...  αλλά και η δική μου μέθοδος αναδεικνύει την αχίλλειο πτέρνα ...  ) 

Επειδή ακούνε και πολλοί κλέφτες   ...    όποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες ας μου στείλει pm ...  
Φαντάζομαι την ίδια μοίρα θα  έχουν όλοι  oi ασύρματοι συναγερμοί σχεδίασης  δεκαετίας  ...
που δεν έχουν  ρυθμιζόμενο  antijamming  αλλά απλό supervision κάθε ώρα ...

----------

Gaou (05-08-19), 

mikemtb (05-08-19)

----------


## tsoarbatzis

> Λοιπόν , έχω νέα για το jamming στους focus  / artec  / clever / meiantech  κλπ .   και δυστυχώς  ( όπως αναμενόταν )    είναι άσχημα ... 
> Τον τάπωσα μόνος μου    με εξοπλισμό < 2 ευρω !!!   
> ( Εντάξει ... για επαγγελματικό τάπωμα θέλεις ακριβότερο εξοπλισμό ...  αλλά και η δική μου μέθοδος αναδεικνύει την αχίλλειο πτέρνα ...  ) 
> 
> Επειδή ακούνε και πολλοί κλέφτες   ...    όποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες ας μου στείλει pm ...  
> Φαντάζομαι την ίδια μοίρα θα  έχουν όλοι  oi ασύρματοι συναγερμοί σχεδίασης  δεκαετίας  ...
> που δεν έχουν  ρυθμιζόμενο  antijamming  αλλά απλό supervision κάθε ώρα ...



Για αυτόν τον λόγο βαζεις και μαγνητικές επαφές (στάνταρ στην κύρια είσοδο) και PIR καλωδιακά έξτρα ...

----------


## panosvin

Kαι εγω νομιζα πως ειχε κρυπτογραφηση 128aes με αλλαγη σε 4 διαφορετικα καναλια σε ενα ευρυ φασμα στα 868 ως 900   και ρυθμιζομενη επιβλεψη υλικου.

----------


## panosvin

Kαι οτι με τιποτα δεν χακαρεται ενα τοσο ψαγμενο συστημα.
Τι να πω

----------

